# Sticky  L.A. Clippers Fan - Roll Call !



## Sánchez AF

<center>







</center>

*Thought we'd start the roll call over again, so we can all reintroduce ourselves. L.A. Clippers Community Thread or L.A. Clippers Fan - Roll Call ! is the same...

1. Location.- Xalapa Mexico... 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Q. Richardson 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I born In LA. but I live in Mexico 
5. Do you go to games?.- I have been in a few games on the past i hope I can go before this season over...
6. Movies.- Scarface, Any Given Sunday...
7. TV.- The O.C., One Three Hill, Friends
8. Music.-  Hip Hop, R&B, Punk.
9. Favorite artists.-  Green Day, OutKast, Blink 182, Ludacris, Snoop Dogg, Jay-Z... etc
10. Other Favorite Teams.-  I like the Nets and The Knicks.*


----------



## Tersk

*Re: L.A. Clippers Community Thread !*

*1. Location.- Sydney Australia... 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Corey Maggette or if I can't choose him, Andre Miller 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I live in Australia, rarely get to see a Clippers game 
5. Do you go to games?.- Dodgy NBL games...
6. Movies.- Not another teen movie, Oceans Twelve...
7. TV.- The O.C., One Three Hill, Friends
8. Music.-  Hip Hop, R&B
9. Favorite artists.-  Benefit, Ras Kass, DJ Quik
10. Other Favorite Teams.-  Dallas, Chicago, Cleveland and Charlotte *


----------



## Weasel

*Re: L.A. Clippers Community Thread !*

1. L.A.
2. Brand
3. Pooh Richardson
4. Go Clippers!!!!!
5. Yes
6. Gladiator
7. NBA
8. Anything but country
9. Can't choose
10. None

P.S. Go Clippers!


----------



## yamaneko

1. Location.- Wilmington, CA
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Chris Kaman
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Matt Fish
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Biggest Sterling Fan
5. Do you go to games?.- 1-2 per season
6. Movies.- Fools Rush In, Hoosiers, Pirates of the carribiean, monte cristo
7. TV.- Veronica Mars, Alias, 24, Star Trek, anything SciFi 
8. Music.- Salsa merengue, bachata, hiphop, rock en espanol, top40
9. Favorite artists.- Shakira, La Ley, Kumbia kings, cafe tacuba, fulanito, ciara
10. Other Favorite Teams.-Aztecs, Chargers, Dodgers


----------



## Starbury03

1)Lake Forest,CA
2)Elton Brand
3)Keith Closs
4)Smartest Clippers Fan on this board 
5)1-2 per season
6)Movies-Hoop dreams, Above the Rim
7)T.V.-That 70's show, League Pass
8)Music-Hip-Hop
9)Fav artist-KRSONE,Jeru the Damaja,Pete Rock
10)Suns,Falcons,Knicks,Nuggets(boykins)


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 9. Favorite artists.- Shakira, La Ley, Kumbia kings, cafe tacuba, fulanito, ciara


WTF! Kumbia Kings I hate them 
Cafe Tacuba is OK


----------



## Kekai

1. Location.- Hawai'i
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Darius Miles
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- nope 
5. Do you go to games?.- Nope, never did...
6. Movies.- Scarface, Any Given Sunday...
7. TV.- Sportscenter, Family Guy, Malcolm
8. Music.- Hawaiian, Rap
9. Favorite artists.- Ludacris, Malino
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Suns, Mavs


----------



## ClippsDaFuture

1. Location.- Orange County, CA

2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette

3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Earl Boykins

4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I'm white

5. Do you go to games?.- Only Once. It was last season against the Cavs. Drobnjak had one of his 5 big games of the season, Q had a great game as well, same with Maggs. LeBron was held to only 4 points. I do plan on going to the Clipper/Laker game

6. Movies.- Napolean Dynomite, Coach Carter

7. TV.- TV sucks

8. Music.- Hip Hop

9. Favorite artists.- Xzibit, Twista

10. Other Favorite Teams.- Lakers when Kobe isn't playing(except for LO to a certain extent, How can you hate players like Butler, Atkins, Mihm, and Brian Grant). When Kobe is playing, I hope the Lakers lose very game.


----------



## qross1fan

Location: Van Nuys, California
Favirote Current Clipper: Marko Jaric
Fav-All time Clipper: Q Richardson
Games: Go To Average of 5 per season
Movies: Exit Wounds, Coach Carter
TV: Simpsons, NBA Fastbreak
Music: R&B, Rap(Tupac)
Other Teams: Warriors, 76ers


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>qrich1fan</b>!
> 
> Location: Van Nuys, California
> Favirote Current Clipper: Marko Jaric
> Fav-All time Clipper: Q Richardson
> Games: Go To Average of 5 per season
> Movies: Exit Wounds, Coach Carter
> TV: Simpsons, NBA Fastbreak
> Music: R&B, Rap(Tupac)
> Other Teams: Warriors, 76ers


Hey Welcome I hope see you around. Go a visit the Warriors forum too


----------



## Kaman_Fan

1. Location.- Mt. Pleasant, Michigan
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Chris Kaman
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Quentin Richardson 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- I watched Kaman all through college and even in HS once (10 pts, 12 rebs), and after he got drafted by the Clippers, I have been following them and i've taken a liking to the rest of them also. I check this board frequently (apparently Kaman is somewhat of a fan fav?), and so I figured I might as well drop my 2 cents in.
5. Do you go to games?.- Not LAC ones, maybe if I went to LA sometime...
6. Movies.- basically any comedy...
7. TV.- The Simpsons, King of the Hill, NBA Fastbreak
8. Music.- Hip Hop, Punk.
9. Favorite artists.- Jay-Z, Nas, Talib Kweli, Immortal Technique, Coheed and Cambria, etc...
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Pistons, Celtics, Bulls, Suns


----------



## Weasel

Welcome to the board Kaman_Fan!
I hope you stick around and share you thoughts on the Clippers and Chris Kaman.
Tell your friends about the site.


----------



## Kaman_Fan

Will do!


----------



## Kunlun

*1. Location.- Beijing, China 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Shaun Livingston 
3. Do you go to games?.- No
4. Movies.- Scarface, Remember The Titans
5. Music.-  Hip Hop, R&B
6. Other Favorite Teams.-  76ers, Mavericks, Spurs, Heat*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

1. Location.- Lincoln, NE... 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Odom 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I am from Kosovo.  
5. Do you go to games?.- Nope, too far. :sad:
6. Movies.- Any Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef, Robert De Niro, and other Western Movies. 
7. TV.- News, Sports, Music
8. Music.-  Hip Hop and lil bit of techno
9. Favorite artists.-  Dr.Dre, Snoop, X to the Z, WC, Mack Ten, Mobb Deep, Eminem, Jim Jones.
10. Other Favorite Teams.-  All of them, except when the Kings play them. :groucho:


----------



## Misfit

1.Pacoima, CA
2.Simmons
3.Q. Rich
4.New to this board but Clipper fan for 5 years
5.Never, but will go next season for sure
6.Romper Stomper, SLC Punk, Scarface, American Me
7.Simpsons, Family Guy
8.Rap, Punk, Oi
9.Misfits, Special Duties, Black Flag---Biggie,Pac
10.Bulls-Along with the Clippers have the most potential in the NBA


----------



## Weasel

Misfit said:


> 1.Pacoima, CA
> 2.Simmons
> 3.Q. Rich
> 4.New to this board but Clipper fan for 5 years
> 5.Never, but will go next season for sure
> 6.Romper Stomper, SLC Punk, Scarface, American Me
> 7.Simpsons, Family Guy
> 8.Rap, Punk, Oi
> 9.Misfits, Special Duties, Black Flag---Biggie,Pac
> 10.-Along with the Clippers have the most potential in the NBA


Welcome to the site.


----------



## Chris Kamen Your Face

*1. Location.- THE OAKS, L.A., Cali 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Darius Miles 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- IM an absolute BALLER, and im new to tha board 
5. Do you go to games?.- yes
6. Movies.- He Got Game
7. TV.- Family Guy
8. Music.-  Hip Hop/Rap
9. Favorite artists.-  50 Cent, Eminem, Dr.Dre
10. Other Favorite Teams.-  Supersonics*


----------



## Showtime87

*1)* Highland, CA
*2)* Elton Brand
*3)* Ken "the Animal" Bannister (or Danny Manning)
*4) * Clipper fan since day one in LA, I know my Clipps!
*5)* Yes, went to a ton at the Sports Arena and became good friends with the resident rodents.
*6)* White Men Can't Jump, anything intelligent and edgy (Tarantino/Scorcese)...
*7)* Twilight Zone
*8)* Anything good
*9)* Dylan, Springsteen, Doors
*10)* Lakers


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> *1)* Highland, CA
> *2)* Elton Brand
> *3)* Ken "the Animal" Bannister (or Danny Manning)
> *4) * Clipper fan since day one in LA, I know my Clipps!
> *5)* Yes, went to a ton at the Sports Arena and became good friends with the resident rodents.
> *6)* White Men Can't Jump, anything intelligent and edgy (Tarantino/Scorcese)...
> *7)* Twilight Zone
> *8)* Anything good
> *9)* Dylan, Springsteen, Doors
> *10)* Lakers



Welcome to the site!
:cheers:


----------



## Showtime87

Thanks, happy to be here! :biggrin:


----------



## jcwla

1. Location: Los Angeles, California
2. Favorite Current Clipper: Elton Brand
5. Do you go to games? All of them, season ticket holder.
6. Movies: Miracle Mile, Grand Canyon, Almost Famous
7. T.V.: Cheers, The Golden Girls
8. Music: 80's bubblegum pop -- one-hit wonders
10. Other Favorite Teams: LA Kings, LA Dodgers


----------



## Weasel

jcwla said:


> 1. Location: Los Angeles, California
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper: Elton Brand
> 5. Do you go to games? All of them, season ticket holder.
> 6. Movies: Miracle Mile, Grand Canyon, Almost Famous
> 7. T.V.: Cheers, The Golden Girls
> 8. Music: 80's bubblegum pop -- one-hit wonders
> 10. Other Favorite Teams: LA Kings, LA Dodgers



Welcome to the board!!
:banana:


----------



## Mecca

Location: Compton, California
Fav. Current Clipper- Elton Brand
Fav. Former Clipper- Brent Barry
Anything Else About Yourself You Want To Offer: I'm US Basket.com Correspondent
Do You Go At Games- 1-1 Win/Lose Record (Both Went To Overtime)
Movies: Sugar Hill, New Jack City, Malcolm X & Do The Right Thing.
TV: Sports All the Way
Music: Old School Hip-Hop & Old School R&B
Artists: Slick Rick A Tribe Called Quest, Run-DMC, Eazy-E, Rakim, Boogie Down Productions, Warren G.
Other Teams: **** THE REST.


----------



## clipperfan42

What's crackin yall?! I'm "laclipperfan42" from ClipperTalk.cjb.net
I would just like to say that it's good to meet more die hard clipper fans :cheers: 

Well here goes:

Name: Jimmy 
Location: San Fernando Valley
Fav current clip: Elton Brand (with livy a close second)
Fav former clip: Malik Sealy (May he rest in peace)
Anything else: I'm all about clippers, beer and women! :clap: :cheers: 
Attend Games: I've had season tix since 2001!!!! :biggrin: 
Movies: Scarface, Heat and Menace II Society
TV shows: Married With Children, Boston Legal, Fresh Prince and Chappelle show
Music: Gangsta Rap, R&B, Old School Freestyle and Classic Rock
Artists: Dj Quik, Michael Jackson, R. Kelly, Led Zeppellin and System of a down
Teams: 49ers, Angels and of course the Los Angeles Clippers!!!! :banana: 

Great to be here, just more clipper stuff to talk about!!! :clap:

*Hey Mecca*, i was raised in Paramount right next door to you. Good to see someone from the CPT on this board. By the way, NO QUIK on your fave artists? Wassup wit that? I just saw him in concert at the House of blues in Anaheim, that sht was ON HIT!!!

*jcwla*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another clippertalk boarder on here. What up!
Clipper fans yall we're takin over the internet!

*Misfit * i stay in panorama city, we're neighbors!!

*Theo* have you seen quik in concert? I know he goes to aussie country.


----------



## Mecca

OH Yeah, I forgot about DJ Quik.

PS: clipperfan42, I'm Watts63 man. I just wanted to change my username.


----------



## clipperfan42

AWWWW MAN! You're from compton and you forgot about Quik? Just playin. 
Hey Watts what up! Any word on Ray-Ray comin on over to the greatest city on the planet?


----------



## Weasel

Welcome all new Clipper fans!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise

1. Mission Viejo, CA
2. Maggette
3. Pike(the polish rifle)
4. hate the lakers and dodgers with a passion
5. all the time. used to have season tix in section 210
6. Meet the Parents and Napoleon Dynamite
7. NFL Network, NBA Tv, Seinfeld, Family GUy
8. rock, alternative, some hip hop
9. transplants and sublime
10. Of course the CLips. love the NFL and College football. Die hard Saints fan and USC fan. my mlb team is SD Padres, now you know why i hate the dodgers.


----------



## jrol101

1. Location.- Los Angeles, California
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- tie...Loy Vaught, Charles "50" Smith
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- 
5. Do you go to games?.- yep...I tolerate Staples but I really miss the Sports Arena
6. Movies.- Seven, Jackie Brown
7. TV.- Sports, The Wire
8. Music.- Classic R & B, some other stuff
9. Favorite artists.- Gladys Knight, Delfonics, Jimi Hendrix
10. Other Favorite Teams.- In the NBA only the Clips, NFL - Raiders, MLB - Dodgers


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

1. Location.- Anaheim 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- was Bobby befor he chased the $ but love Livvy 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Bobby! Boykins
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- i unno parents from new york so its wierd to like the yankees and the clippers at the same time
go clippertalk
5. Do you go to games?.- lol im too poor and to young to get a job
6. Movies.- Saving Private Ryan, Mel Brooks movies are good too
7. TV.- Simpsons, Futurama, South Park, FAMILY GUY
8. Music.- Hip Hop, some rock
9. Favorite artists.- Sublime and Bob Marley
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Vikings Giants Yankees but NO1 CAN TOP CLIPPS!


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> 1. Location.- Anaheim
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper.- was Bobby befor he chased the $ but love Livvy
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Bobby! Boykins
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- i unno parents from new york so its wierd to like the yankees and the clippers at the same time
> go clippertalk
> 5. Do you go to games?.- lol im too poor and to young to get a job
> 6. Movies.- Saving Private Ryan, Mel Brooks movies are good too
> 7. TV.- Simpsons, Futurama, South Park, FAMILY GUY
> 8. Music.- Hip Hop, some rock
> 9. Favorite artists.- Sublime and Bob Marley
> 10. Other Favorite Teams.- Vikings Giants Yankees but NO1 CAN TOP CLIPPS!



Welcome to BBB.net ClippersRuleLA!!
:cheers:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

nice to see some CTers 

im LaRule in CLipper Talk


----------



## clipperfan42

LaRule, that's because CT'ers are WORLDWIDE!!! Just like CD'ers


CD'ers and CT'ers UNITE for the greater good of Los Angeles Clipper Basketball!! :cheers:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

1. Location.- Vantaa, Finland
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Shaun Livingston 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Bobby Simmons
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- 
5. Do you go to games?.- No
6. Movies.- 
7. TV.- The O.C.
8. Music.- Hip Hop, Rock.
9. Favorite artists.- 2pac, Kanye West, Sonata Arctica
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Pacers, Hornets


----------



## Mecca

Already having 5 or 6 members from Clipper Talk here.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

clipperfan42 said:


> LaRule, that's because CT'ers are WORLDWIDE!!! Just like CD'ers
> 
> 
> CD'ers and CT'ers UNITE for the greater good of Los Angeles Clipper Basketball!! :cheers:


enlighten me. what is a cd'er


----------



## clipperfan42

A C-D'er is a Clipper Daily.....er Lol!


----------



## marbinski

1. Location.- Long Beach, CA
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Shaun Livingston
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Bob McAdoo
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Sellin Clipper Home games (Section 209, Row 8)
5. Do you go to games?.- Season Ticket Holder
6. Movies.- Coming to America
7. TV.- WEEDs, Dead Like Me
8. Music.- Electronic, Downtempo, House, Funk, Hip-Hop, Jazz
9. Favorite artists.- DJ Mark Farina, Jazzanova, Thievery Corp, Madlib, Blue Note Records, etc.
10. Other Favorite Teams.-Lakers, Rockets


----------



## RandomBlackGuy

1. Location.- Ca$hville,TN
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Lamar Odom
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I Rap,play a lotta basketball and go to college.
5. Do you go to games?.- No. But I watch the Clippers on TV every chance I get.
6. Movies.- Love & Basketball, Devil's Advacate
7. TV.- Family Guy,Aqua Teen Hunger Force,Star Trek(DS9,TNG,Voy), and WWE Raw and Smackdown
8. Music.- Hip Hop, R&B, Rap
9. Favorite artists.- Nas,Warren G,2Pac,Jay-Z
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Steelers, Atlanta Braves, Tennessee Vols, Vanderbilt.
11. Team I hate with a passion.- The Lakers

Another CT'er in da house, KdOdom7! What up,what up CT'ers! We all over the net and the world!:mob:


----------



## qross1fan

RandomBlackGuy said:


> 1. Location.- Ca$hville,TN
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Lamar Odom
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I Rap,play a lotta basketball and go to college.
> 5. Do you go to games?.- No. But I watch the Clippers on TV every chance I get.
> 6. Movies.- Love & Basketball, Devil's Advacate
> 7. TV.- Family Guy,Aqua Teen Hunger Force,Star Trek(DS9,TNG,Voy), andWWE Raw and Smackdown
> 8. Music.- Hip Hop, R&B, Rap
> 9. Favorite artists.- Nas,Warren G,2Pac,Jay-Z
> 10. Other Favorite Teams.- Steelers, Atlanta Braves, Tennessee Vols, Vanderbilt.
> 11. Team I hate with a passion.- The Lakers
> 
> Another CT'er in da house, KdOdom7! What up,what up CT'ers! We all over the net and the world!:mob:





marbinski said:


> 1. Location.- Long Beach, CA
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Shaun Livingston
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Bob McAdoo
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Sellin Clipper Home games (Section 209, Row 8)
> 5. Do you go to games?.- Season Ticket Holder
> 6. Movies.- Coming to America
> 7. TV.- WEEDs, Dead Like Me
> 8. Music.- Electronic, Downtempo, House, Funk, Hip-Hop, Jazz
> 9. Favorite artists.- DJ Mark Farina, Jazzanova, Thievery Corp, Madlib, Blue Note Records, etc.
> 10. Other Favorite Teams.-Lakers, Rockets



Welcome n Welcome :cheers:


----------



## GuyverX

1. Location - Costa Mesa, CA
2. Favorite Current Clipper: Elton Brand
3. Favorite Former Clipper: Bobby Simmons
4. Misc. crap - I love watching the Clippers win and the Lakers lose--but receive more gratification when the Clips win. :greatjob:
5. Do you go to games? Generally, no. I'm always working in the evening and I'm generally busy on weekends with work as well. I usually have to tape the game and watch it when I get home. I never miss a game, though. I've been to 2 NBA games in my life--both were Clippers games.
6. Movies - The Killer, Hardboiled, Mulholland Drive, Vertigo, Rebel Without a Cause
7. TV Shows - Twin Peaks, Chappelle's Show, The Dead Zone, Mobile Suit Gundam
8. Music - The Cure, New Order, Nine Inch Nails, Stabbing Westward, Trance
9. Other Favorite Teams: I'm an NBA fan in general. If they're not playing the Clippers, I generally root for the Spurs and Kings.

Well, add another Clippertalk member to this board. I see Mustang, laclipperfan42, KdOdom and Watts are here as well. I figured I would register here too just for kicks. Cheers, everybody! :cheers:


----------



## RandomBlackGuy

The one & only Guyver! We gotta let'em know we here and represent 4-eva for the CLIPS!


----------



## Clippinrightalong

1. Location.- Michigan 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Chris Kaman
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Marko Jaric 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I am female and love basketball.
5. Do you go to games?.- As many as I can get too but love to watch on tv.
6. Movies.- First Knight,Star Wars
7. TV.- Alias, Reality shows, Amazing Race, Survivor

9. Favorite artists.- Michael W. Smith


----------



## M-Blade

1. Location- Los Angeles
2. Favorite Current Clipper - Livingston
3. Favorite Former Clipper- Simmons
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- i come from the UK
5. Do you go to games? - Been to 4 (all last season) and Clips won them all :biggrin: 
6. Movies - Fight Club, Apocalypse Now, The Godfather
7. TV - Family Guy... and Japanese soap operas (hahaha)
8. Music - Everything
9. Favorite artists - The Clash, Manic Street Preachers, RATM, Run-D.M.C., New Order
10. Other Favorite Teams - Liverpool FC, LA Dodgers, Tampa Bay Devil Rays


----------



## Weasel

M-Blade said:


> 1. Location- Los Angeles
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper - Livingston
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper- Simmons
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- i come from the UK
> 5. Do you go to games? - Been to 4 (all last season) and Clips won them all :biggrin:
> 6. Movies - Fight Club, Apocalypse Now, The Godfather
> 7. TV - Family Guy... and Japanese soap operas (hahaha)
> 8. Music - Everything
> 9. Favorite artists - The Clash, Manic Street Preachers, RATM, Run-D.M.C., New Order
> 10. Other Favorite Teams - Liverpool FC, LA Dodgers, Tampa Bay Devil Rays


Welcome to the site! :cheers:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

M-Blade said:


> 1. Location- Los Angeles
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper - Livingston
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper- Simmons
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- i come from the UK
> 5. Do you go to games? - Been to 4 (all last season) and Clips won them all :biggrin:
> 6. Movies - Fight Club, Apocalypse Now, The Godfather
> 7. TV - Family Guy... and Japanese soap operas (hahaha)
> 8. Music - Everything
> 9. Favorite artists - The Clash, Manic Street Preachers, RATM, Run-D.M.C., New Order
> 10. Other Favorite Teams - Liverpool FC, LA Dodgers, Tampa Bay Devil Rays


Welcome, M-Blade. So, how long have you lived in the States? You sound pretty Westernized. Are you a Clipper Team fan or just a fan of certain Clippers? It doesn't matter --- just curious.

Hope you enjoy posting this season; we have higher than usual expectations for them this year.


----------



## M-Blade

Thanks for the welcoming
I've lived in the US for 6 years but i only started following the Clips last season... before that I was just an anti-Lakers fan, haha.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I can't believe I didn't do this yet.

1. Location.- Riverside California
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Earl Boykins 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Born in Thailand, Chinese Ethnicity, I'm all over the place. 
5. Do you go to games?.- Never have before, but hopefully in the future.
6. Movies.- Once Upon a time in China, Cowboy Bebop the Movie, Unleashed
7. TV.- My name is Earl
8. Music.- Anything but Emo and Country
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Angels and Indiana Colts


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> I can't believe I didn't do this yet.
> 
> 1. Location.- Riverside California
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Earl Boykins
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Born in Thailand, Chinese Ethnicity, I'm all over the place.
> 5. Do you go to games?.- Never have before, but hopefully in the future.
> 6. Movies.- Once Upon a time in China, Cowboy Bebop the Movie, Unleashed
> 7. TV.- My name is Earl
> 8. Music.- Anything but Emo and Country
> 10. Other Favorite Teams.- Angels and Indiana Colts



Ha, ha, you are late.  A belated welcome to the site.


----------



## CoreysBrand

1. Location - Santa Monica, California
2. Favorite Current Clippers- Corey Maggette & Elton Brand 
3. Favorite Former Clipper - Earl Boykins 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Philly Native - Iverson Enthusiast (How many throwback jerseys did I sell for you Mr.Stern?)- Kobe Hater 
6. Movies - Crash, Natural Born Killers, Apocalypse Now, Eraser Head
7. TV- Everybody Hates Chris 
8. Music - U2, Lincoln Park, FAT BOY SLIM
10. Other Favorite Teams- Sixers, Eagles, Temple Owls Basketball
11.WEBSITE you want to visit: http://www.ifilm.com/
*KEEP* YUTA TABUSE, RODNEY WHITE, James Singleton 
Say goodbye to GOLDWIRE, NDONG
What are we going to get for Chris Wilcox?
*Send Shaun Livingstone to Dr. Bruce Shannahoff 818-789-3244*


----------



## Weasel

CoreysBrand said:


> 1. Location - Santa Monica, California
> 2. Favorite Current Clippers- Corey Maggette & Elton Brand
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper - Earl Boykins
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Philly Native - Iverson Enthusiast (How many throwback jerseys did I sell for you Mr.Stern?)- Kobe Hater
> 6. Movies - Crash, Natural Born Killers, Apocalypse Now, Eraser Head
> 7. TV- Everybody Hates Chris
> 8. Music - U2, Lincoln Park, FAT BOY SLIM
> 10. Other Favorite Teams- Sixers, Eagles, Temple Owls Basketball
> 11.WEBSITE you want to visit: http://www.ifilm.com/
> *KEEP* YUTA TABUSE, RODNEY WHITE, James Singleton
> Say goodbye to GOLDWIRE, NDONG
> What are we going to get for Chris Wilcox?
> *Send Shaun Livingstone to Dr. Bruce Shannahoff 818-789-3244*



Welcome to the site. :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

1. Location.- Lynwood, California
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Darius Miles
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Ive known bout the Clips for 10 years (im 20) but the last probably like 8 or 9 years my passion for them has just grown tremendously.
5. Do you go to games?.- ive gone to a couple, and they have lost  i am going to try to make some before the seasons end.
6. Movies.- A Walk To Remember, Blood In Blood Out, American Me
7. TV.- THe Simspsons, Mind of Mencia, SportsCenter
8. Music.- Banda y Norteño, Rap anything but REGGAETON
9. Favorite artists.- El Monarca De Sinaloa, Chalino Sanchez, 2pac, Jedi Mind Tricks, 7l and Esoteric, Cormega, Los Rayos De Chapotan, Los Canelos De DUrango
10. Other Favorite Teams.- The Lakers, i support and love both L.A teams, but at heart, im a Clips fan
:biggrin: hope to have fun posting on this foru mGUYS!  my first post!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

hello fellow clip fans, cant wait to talk some clippers

1. Location.- San Diego, cal
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette, Livingston if he weren't so frail
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Darius Miles
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I'm Asian
5. Do you go to games?.- I MUST GO TO ONE THIS SEASON, ESP THIS SEASON
6. Movies.- Batman Begins, Star Wars Ep. 3, Anchorman 
7. TV.- Family Guy, South Park
8. Music.- Hip Hop, Rap, some Rock, some alternative
9. Favorite artists.- some 50 cent, a lil bit of everything
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Cleveland Cavs, anyone else who trounces on the Lakers


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

hey ElMarroAfamado im stuffoflegends on the prosportsdaily forums


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

1. Location.- Adelaide, Australia
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Shaun Livingston
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Wang ZhiZhi
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: I'm from Australia and have been supporting the Clippers since the start of last season. I began supporting them because my friend was going to a game...Now I'm obsessed  
5. Do you go to games?.- It's hard when you're in Australia....
6. Movies.- GREASE
7. TV.- Reality- I'm a sucker
8. Music.- Anything, more so Rock n Roll
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Port Adelaide Power

Hey everybody, I'm new- from Australia, i generally post on realgm.com but I found this website and think its bonza!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

It's funny seeing all these different people from realgm and clippertalk. On realgm I'm Clip34Life and on Clippertalk I'm LB2LS.


----------



## joser

1. Location- Los Angeles
2. Favorite Current Clipper - mr. BrANDWAGON
3. Favorite Former Clipper - dominique wilkins
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- I am a history major
5. Do you go to games? - i've only been to one last year, against the mavs
6. Movies - right now, batman begins
7. TV - sci fi, anime
8. Music - just about anything
9. Favorite artists - any dj that can make anything sound good
10. Other Favorite Teams - bruins, steelers, colts, dodgers


----------



## DJ Clipsfan

Hey I am new here... 

1. Location- 30 min outside of LA
2. Favorite Current Clipper - Corey Maggette & EB!
3. Favorite Former Clipper - D-Miles and Q!!
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- I've been a fan for 5 years, i'm female too! 
5. Do you go to games? - yes, lots
6. Movies - Crash, Love and Basketball, the list can go on... 
7. TV - Clips games, ER, Grey's Anatomy, Will & Grace, Everwood
8. Music - everything except country mostly
9. Favorite artists - Coldplay, Lifehouse, Goo Goo Dolls
10. Other Favorite Teams - Spurs and MD Terps!


----------



## qross1fan

DJ Clipsfan said:


> Hey I am new here...
> 
> 1. Location- 30 min outside of LA
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper - Corey Maggette & EB!
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper - D-Miles and Q!!
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer- I've been a fan for 5 years, i'm female too!
> 5. Do you go to games? - yes, lots
> 6. Movies - Crash, Love and Basketball, the list can go on...
> 7. TV - Clips games, ER, Grey's Anatomy, Will & Grace, Everwood
> 8. Music - everything except country mostly
> 9. Favorite artists - Coldplay, Lifehouse, Goo Goo Dolls
> 10. Other Favorite Teams - Spurs and MD Terps!


welcome to the forum and hope to see you around a lot. :cheers:


----------



## RhettO

How'd I miss this thread?

1. Location - Huntington Beach, CA
2. Favorite Current Clipper - #42
3. Favorite Former Clipper - Bobby Simmons. I loved Danny Manning and Olden Polynice (don't know why) as a kid, though.
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - 26 years old. Grew up in Fontana, CA.
5. Do you go to games? - Yep, season tickets.
6. Movies - This'll take too long,
7. TV - This will too.
8. Music - Yeah, this one too.
9. Favorite artists - Mars Volta
10. Other Favorite Teams - Mavs would be a distant second, I suppose.


----------



## Livo14

1. Location.- Melbourne, Australia
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- see user name 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Danny Manning - also had a soft spot for Troy Hudson :redface: 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Am probably the only Clippers fan in Australia. Have gotten plenty over the years but I'm loving this season. So far.
5. Do you go to games?.-No. One of my goals though.
6. Movies.- Scarface, Let It Ride
7. TV.- Oz, ESPN Sportscenter
8. Music.- Coldplay, The Killers
9. Favorite artists - None
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Essendon FC (Aussie Rules), Bolton Wanderers (English Premier League), Colts


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

1. Location.- Fountain Valley, California
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand, Shaun Livingston 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Danny Manning, Lamar Odom(Hate him now that hes on the lakers) 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- N/A
5. Do you go to games?.- Yes, about 5 - 10 Times a season
6. Movies.- Tombstone, Armageddon, Starwars
7. TV.- Clipper Games, Sportscenter
8. Music.- U2, Coldplay, Incubus, Foo Fighters
9. Favorite artists - N/A
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Los Angeles Dodgers, San Diego Chargers, UCR Highlanders


----------



## cadarn

1. Location.- whittier, ca
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Sam Cassell
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- magette :boohoo: :wink: j/k
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- age 23, working on my masters degree
5. Do you go to games?.- a few, this season I've gone to a pre and two regular season games.
6. Movies.- my movie database 
7. TV.- the world series of poker, clipper games, dodger games
8. Music.- prog rock, some classic rock, jazz, classical, 
9. Favorite musical artists.- Yes, Pain of Salvation, Zero 7, Johnny Cash, Crosby, Stills & Nash, Dream theater, 
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Los Angeles Dodgers, Angels, lakers (w/out kobe)


----------



## squeemu

1. Location.- Pasadena, CA
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton Brand
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Loy Vaught
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- eh...
5. Do you go to games?.- usually 2 to 5 per season.
6. Movies.- Kurosawa, Ozu, Tarkovsky, Gilliam, as well as others.
7. TV.- Simpsons, Futurama, Conan O'brien, various sporting events (but certainly not all sporting events.)
8. Music.- these days usually various forms of heavy metal or classical music.
9. Favorite musical artists.- Pain of Salvation, Opeth, Starflyer 59, as well as numerous classical composers.
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Los Angeles Dodgers and Angels.


----------



## dhook54

dhook54, here.
I'm a Clipper fan.
I've been one.
I didn't just jump on the bandwagon.
I've been a member for sometime, I just haven't visited in awhile.
This year has been a joy, to this long suffering fan.


----------



## B_&_B

1. Location.- Vancouver, WA / Portland, OR
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Brand and Maggette
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- D.Manning, R.Harper, R.Williams, B.Barry, L.Odom, D.Miles, & Q.Richardson
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I like beer!
5. Do you go to games?.- I go to lots of Trail Blazer games, and never miss a game when the Clippers are in town.
6. Movies.- Wedding Crashers, GodFather, Shawshank Redemption, Heat, Debbie Does Dallas, etc.
7. TV.- Sports, sports, and more sports.
8. Favorite artists.- SOCIAL DISORTION and Johnny Cash.
9. Other Favorite Teams.- Trail Blazers, Seahawks, and OSU Beavers.

I've been a Clipper fan since they drafted R.Williams from Georgetown in 1987. I was a Gtown fan growing up. As a big OSU Beaver fan, my support for the Clippers grew when they acquired B.Barry in 95... been a fan ever since. 

I'm a Clipper fan, but my true love is the Trail Blazers... sorry guys, I was born and raised in Portland. 

:cheers:


----------



## Liingston2Seb

1. Location.- California
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Sam Cassell
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Bob McAdoo
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I saw some hot chick at the Staples Centre once with a high G-String pulled above her jeans
5. Do you go to games?.- Frequently, try to make every game
6. Movies.- He's got game, Flubber
7. TV.- Conan O'brien, I live on ESPN
8. Music.- Whatever I can get really, except country, not hating but thats not my kind of music
9. Favorite musical artists.- They're all good
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Los Angeles Lakers...... sike! Umm.. Meow, this girl who plays proffesional ping pong.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

her name is Meow Meow budt.


----------



## Liingston2Seb

Where's your role call Mr. I like to edit everything? :clown:


----------



## JCrush13

Whoa Beer & BBall ! :cheers: 

Location: La La Land So Kali, OC Original!
Team: "Your..... Los Angeles Clippers!" So Cal Trojans! CDM Seakings!
Playa: "The Caveman Cometh!"
Duty: Administrator of CLIPPERTALK @ http://www.clippertalk.cjb.net

"Let's Go CLIPPERS Let's GO!" 
:clap:


----------



## saxmanager

Ventura, CA, originally from the DC area

Elton Brand

Mark Jackson, Stanley Roberts(if only he could have stayed away from the buffet table!)

Was originally a Bullets fan(Elton reminds me of Elvin Hayes), always hated the Celtics, loved the Lakers during showtime. Still a big Redskins, Terps, and now a Nats fan. NBA basketball is my favorite spectator sport. Tennis is also a great as well. Check out the number one doubles team in the world, the Bryan twins, Mike and Bob, from Camarillo, CA

I'm a professional musician(saxmanager)- I love Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Michael Brecker, Kurt Elling, Diana Krall, James Brown, Stevie Wonder, Ray Charles, George Clinton, Prince, Jimi Hendrix(left out a bunch)

Went to two regular season games and one playoff game vs. the Nuggs


----------



## El chido

1. Location.- California
2. Favorite Current Clipper. - Shaun Livingston (the future of the clippers no matter what you say)
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Stanley Roberts, Mo Taylor, Odom, Danny M, Loy Vought, Ken Norman
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- been clipper fan since i was 10 years, and I am currently 27
5. Do you go to games?.- 1 or 2 a year
6. Movies.- Emperors new groove
7. TV.- Price of bell air, cartoons with my kid, espn
8. Music.- Christian music
9. Favorite musical artists.- toby mack
10. Other Favorite Teams.- NFL Raiders, Jordan's Chicago Bulls, Do not like the lakers, Mexico in the world cup


----------



## livingstononefour

Location - Westchester, NY
Favorite Clippers Player - Shaun Livingston
Favorite Former Clipper - Darius Miles
Other notes - I was born in LA and moved out here, love all LA sports team inc. Raiders
Do you go to games - I was at the Nets Clippers game in NJ right before Christmas, hopefully going to a home game soon.
Movies - Old School, Kill Bill, Dirty Work, Domino, Anchorman
TV - Family Guy, Adult Swim, Sports
Music - Hip-Hop and R&B mostly
Favorite Music - Joe Budden, Redman, Swizz Beatz, Clipse
Other Favorite Teams - Lakers, Nets


----------



## Weasel

livingstononefour said:


> Location - Westchester, NY
> Favorite Clippers Player - Shaun Livingston
> Favorite Former Clipper - Darius Miles
> Other notes - I was born in LA and moved out here, love all LA sports team inc. Raiders
> Do you go to games - I was at the Nets Clippers game in NJ right before Christmas, hopefully going to a home game soon.
> Movies - Old School, Kill Bill, Dirty Work, Domino, Anchorman
> TV - Family Guy, Adult Swim, Sports
> Music - Hip-Hop and R&B mostly
> Favorite Music - Joe Budden, Redman, Swizz Beatz, Clipse
> Other Favorite Teams - Lakers, Nets



Welcome!


----------



## livingstononefour

Thank you, I'm a big poster at RealGM and just found this site and it is nice to see active Clippers posters somewhere.


----------



## The Yeti

1. Location.- Sydney, Australia 
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton and Kaveman
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- there are just too many busted lottery picks to choose from
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I have no outside shot and drink like a fish :cheers: 
5. Do you go to games?.- Does NBL count?
6. Movies.- Anchorman, Old School and Platoon
7. TV.- The Simpsons, The Sopranos as well as anything to do with sports (and no, poker is not a sport)
8. Music.- Anything played above 200BMP with wild guitar solos
9. Favorite artists.- Slayer, Megadeth,Nevermore, Testament..you get the drift
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Chargers,Fighting Irish and Canterbury Bulldogs (NRL)


----------



## Weasel

The Yeti said:


> 1. Location.- Sydney, Australia
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Elton and Kaveman
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper.- there are just too many busted lottery picks to choose from
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I have no outside shot and drink like a fish :cheers:
> 5. Do you go to games?.- Does NBL count?
> 6. Movies.- Anchorman, Old School and Platoon
> 7. TV.- The Simpsons, The Sopranos as well as anything to do with sports (and no, poker is not a sport)
> 8. Music.- Anything played above 200BMP with wild guitar solos
> 9. Favorite artists.- Slayer, Megadeth,Nevermore, Testament..you get the drift
> 10. Other Favorite Teams.- Chargers,Fighting Irish and Canterbury Bulldogs (NRL)



Welcome The Yeti!
The Clippers population in Australia must be big, several ofter Aussie fans here too.


----------



## Dynamic™

1. Location.- Dallas, Texas
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Quentin Richardson 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - None.
5. Do you go to games?.- I wish I could.
6. Movies.- Without A Paddle
7. TV.- The Simpsons, Viva La Bam, Family Guy, The Dudesons, and *******.
8. Music.- All Rock.
9. Favorite artists.- System of a Down, Greenday, The Used, Taking Back Sunday, My Chemical Romance, Panic! at the Disco, etc.
10. Other Favorite Teams.- Mavs and Suns.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Dynamic™ said:


> 1. Location.- Dallas, Texas
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Corey Maggette
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Quentin Richardson
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - None.
> 5. Do you go to games?.- I wish I could.
> 6. Movies.- Without A Paddle
> 7. TV.- The Simpsons, Viva La Bam, Family Guy, The Dudesons, and *******.
> 8. Music.- All Rock.
> 9. Favorite artists.- System of a Down, Greenday, The Used, Taking Back Sunday, My Chemical Romance, Panic! at the Disco, etc.
> 10. Other Favorite Teams.- Mavs and Suns.


post often :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

1. Location.- tijuana, mexico
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- elton brand, shaun livingston
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- loy vaught
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- I born In LA. but I work in Mexico 
5. Do you go to games?.- just a couple, i remember one against the rockets(yao is a big mofo), and one against the t-wolves.
6. Movies.- scarface, godfather, goodfellas, milo and otis
7. TV.- espn, fox sports west
8. Music.- tupac shakur, guns and roses
9. Favorite artists.- tupac shakur, guns and roses, chopin
10. Other Favorite Teams.- hawks, orlando


----------



## MickyEyez

1. Location.- 2 min from the pacific ocean.
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Maggette, Brand, Livingston (Maggette if i had to choose one)
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- i liked chris wilcox a lot, but im gonna go with Danny Manning
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- no.
5. Do you go to games?.- the lone clipper game i went to they played the Sixers without AI.
6. Movies.- blow, scarface, godfather, green street hooligans (uuhlright!)
7. TV.- family guy & sports.
8. Music.- Method Man, The Game
9. Favorite artists.- claude monet
10. Other Favorite Teams.- orlando


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

1. Location - Alhambra, California 
2. Favorite Current Clipper - There are a few guys for different reasons: Sam Cassell for his swagger and smile, Elton Brand for being the best player in our team's history, and James Singleton for being James Singleton
3. Favorite Former Clipper - Cherokee Parks... he was an awesome guy who loved the fans.
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I have an unhealthy obsession with my team. When Raja Bell hit that shot in Game 5 of last years Western Conference Semi-Finals to send it into double OT... I was more depressed than when my ex-girlfriend of three years dumped me. Oh, and I hate the Lakers with a firey passion.
5. Do you go to games? - I'm a season ticket holder, and if you went to last night's Clippers-Blazers game, I was the guy in the Maggette jersey in the halftime contest.
6. Movies - The Sting, Dirty Harry, Unforgiven, The Great Escape, Rocky, and Wall Street
7. TV - Basketball, Football, The Shield (BEST SHOW EVER), Lost, Grey's Anatomy, Entourage, The Wire, and House.
8. Music - I love hip-hop, the blues, jazz, and some rock
9. Favorite artists - Jimi Hendrix, Pharoahe Monch, The Notorious B.I.G., Buddy Guy, Prince, Breezly Brewin, Ras Kass, Chino XL, B.B. King, John Coltrane, and The Roots are probably my favs.
10. Other Favorite Teams - Dallas Cowboys, Los Angeles Dodgers (don't really care for baseball but I always root for the Dodgers), Green Bay Packers (I love Brett Farve), and although I will never love another NBA team, I cheer for whoever is playing against the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## Weasel

Vaught from his Spot said:


> 1. Location - Alhambra, California
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper - There are a few guys for different reasons: Sam Cassell for his swagger and smile, Elton Brand for being the best player in our team's history, and James Singleton for being James Singleton
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper - Cherokee Parks... he was an awesome guy who loved the fans.
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - I have an unhealthy obsession with my team. When Raja Bell hit that shot in Game 5 of last years Western Conference Semi-Finals to send it into double OT... I was more depressed than when my ex-girlfriend of three years dumped me. Oh, and I hate the Lakers with a firey passion.
> 5. Do you go to games? - I'm a season ticket holder, and if you went to last night's Clippers-Blazers game, I was the guy in the Maggette jersey in the halftime contest.
> 6. Movies - The Sting, Dirty Harry, Unforgiven, The Great Escape, Rocky, and Wall Street
> 7. TV - Basketball, Football, The Shield, Lost, Grey's Anatomy, and House.
> 8. Music - I love hip-hop, the blues, jazz, and some rock
> 9. Favorite artists - Jimi Hendrix, Pharoahe Monch, The Notorious B.I.G., Buddy Guy, Prince, Breezly Brewin, Ras Kass, Chino XL, B.B. King, John Coltrane, and The Roots are probably my favs.
> 10. Other Favorite Teams - Dallas Cowboys, Los Angeles Dodgers (don't really care for baseball but I always root for the Dodgers), Green Bay Packers (I love Brett Farve), and whoever is playing the Los Angeles Lakers.


Hey Welcome to the site! Nice to see new members. Did you make the half court shot or was the halftime contest something else?


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

Weasel said:


> Hey Welcome to the site! Nice to see new members. Did you make the half court shot or was the halftime contest something else?


Man, I wish I had a chance at that halfcourt shot. No, this was a vigorous game of musical chairs. It was great being out on the court though. Haven't had that chance since about 10 years ago when I was a ball boy at the Sports Arena.


----------



## shaliq

*1. Location - Bulgaria, Eastern Europe 
2. Favorite Current Clipper - Corey MAGGETTE 
3. Favorite Former Clipper - Lamar, Q-Rich 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Currently studyin' Swahili (East. Afr. language) 
5. Do you go to games? - Can't - I study in Europe.. 
6. Movies - Mighty Quinn, Any Given Sunday.
7. TV - Friends
8. Music - Reggae, Hip-Hop, R&B
9. Favorite artists: Bob MARLEY, DMX, UB40, Busta, Drag-On
10. Other Favorite Teamz: GSW, WSH, ORL, CHA, LAL*


----------



## shaliq

*Shaliq on da Roll Ball!!*

We interrupt this stuff ta bring y'all some disturbin' newz..

*'07 All-Star Ballotin', 1st Returns 
WESSYDE - FWs/ Starters:*
1. Kevin Garnett (Minn) 453,536; 
2. Tim Duncan (SA) 423,228; 
--------------------------
*Possible Bench:*
3. Dirk Nowitzki (Dal) 405,613; 
4. Carmelo Anthony (Den) 364,419; 
5. Shane Battier (Hou) 265,340; 
6. Lamar Odom (LAL) 155,289; 
---------
Shawn Marion (Pho) 130,710; 
Josh Howard (Dal) 118,399; 
Carlos Boozer (Utah) 113,289; 
Pau Gasol (Mem) 100,192








Where's Corey..?! :whofarted 
What about Elton?! 
*Show Clippers Support When It Matters da Most!!* Vote Daily!!


----------



## hobojoe

*1. Location - Melbourne, FL or Tallahassee, FL 
2. Favorite Current Clipper - Al Thornton 
3. Favorite Former Clipper - Keyon Dooling 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Al Thornton fan rooting for the Clippers 
5. Do you go to games? - Will make the trip to the games in the southeast area this year (at least Orlando and Atlanta)
6. Movies - He Got Game, Office Space
7. TV - Seinfeld, PTI, Around the Horn
8. Music - Rap, Hip-Hop, R&B and Country
9. Favorite artists: Akon, Jay-Z, Techn9ne, Tupac, Usher, Alan Jackson
10. Other Favorite Teams: Orlando Magic*


----------



## bootstrenf

hobojoe said:


> *1. Location - Melbourne, FL or Tallahassee, FL
> 2. Favorite Current Clipper - Al Thornton
> 3. Favorite Former Clipper - Keyon Dooling
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Al Thornton fan rooting for the Clippers
> 5. Do you go to games? - Will make the trip to the games in the southeast area this year (at least Orlando and Atlanta)
> 6. Movies - He Got Game, Office Space
> 7. TV - Seinfeld, PTI, Around the Horn
> 8. Music - Rap, Hip-Hop, R&B and Country
> 9. Favorite artists: Akon, Jay-Z, Techn9ne, Tupac, Usher, Alan Jackson
> 10. Other Favorite Teams: Orlando Magic*



good to have a thornton supporter around here...by the way, i happen to agree...


----------



## SC

1. Location.- Alhambra, CA
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- Wish I could say Nick Young; Definitely not Maggette; Probably Kaman, although I really like Cassell and Mobley at times
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Lamar Odom
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- No
5. Do you go to games?.- Yes, used to be there w/ 4,000 other fans at the Sports Arena
6. Movies.- Survive Style 5+, The Taste of Tea, Chungking Express, Fallen Angels, Happy Together
7. TV.- The Office, The Wire, Best Week Ever, South Park
8. Music.- See below
9. Favorite artists.- J Dilla, D'Angelo, Ahmir Thompson, A Tribe Called Quest
10. Other Favorite Teams.- USC and teams with former SC players


----------



## nauticazn25

1. Location: Las Vegas
2. Fav Clip: Livingston
3. Fav Ex Clip: Ron Harper
4. Anything you want to offer: not really
5. Do you go to any games: yes 2 to 3 games per season
6. Movies: Braveheart, Kill Bill
7. Tv: Lost, Heroes, Prison Break, Arrested Development
8. Music: Rock, Hip Hop
9, Artists: Linkin Park, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Jay Z
10. Other NBA teams: Lakers, Suns


----------



## john rambo

1. Location.: staples center
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- elton brand 
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- loy vaught 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- i like stuff
5. Do you go to games?.- only a few
6. Movies.- vanilla sky, milo & otis, tombstone
7. TV.- airwolf
8. Music.- rock, rap
9. Favorite artists.- tupac shakur, guns n' roses, mobb deep, blues traveler
10. Other Favorite Teams.- magic, hawks


----------



## john rambo

6. forgot about rambo 1, 2, 3


----------



## da_clipper3

1. Location.- Ontario, Canada
2. Favorite Current Clipper.- DeAndre Jordan
3. Favorite Former Clipper.- Q. Eric Gordan, Kaman
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer.- Hopped on the Gordon wagon, and fell in love with the squad. 
5. Do you go to games?.- I watched about 55 this season.
6. Movies.- Pulp Fiction.
7. TV.- HIMYM,Friends
8. Music.- Hip Hop, R&B, Punk.
9. Favorite artists.- Hopsin, Shinedown, Tupac, OFWGKITA, Ludacris, Snoop Dogg, Jay-Z... etc
10. Other Favorite Teams.- I'm a Raptor and Suns fan.


----------



## jaw2929

1. Location - Phx 
2. Favorite Current Clipper - Jamal Crawford
3. Favorite Former Clipper - Dominique Wilkins
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Also a big Celtics fan!
5. Do you go to games? - Not been to a Clipper game before


Just keeping it B-ball related.


----------



## LobCityClips

1. Location: Wisconsin
2. Favorite Current Clipper: Chris Paul
3. Favorite Former Clipper: ---------
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: Have liked the Clippers since CP3 came here and fell in love with the team
5. Do you go to games: No
6. Movies: The Blindside
7. TV: SportsCenter, SportsNation.
8. Music: Rap, Hip Hop, Pop, Christian
9. Favorite Artists: The Script, The Fray, Meek Mill, Drake, 2Chainz, Toby Mac, Lecrae.
10. Other Favorite Teams: Football: Green Bay Packers. Baseball: Colorado Rockies


----------

